# Scooby Doo Where Are You?? Masks!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been a "Scooby Doo Where Are You"?? fan since I could walk I thought I would whip up a couple of masks from the show. Here is a pic of some of the Halloween masks I've made. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I've always wanted to make my own masks - these are great!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! The process is time consuming.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, the expressions are spot on!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The monster masks are perfect. They look like they came right of the TV screen.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are AWESOME!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I plan on making the whole gang!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very cool. Scooby doo has and always will be my favorite cartoon. I always loved all the villains. Great job on the masks.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love love love Scoooooooby Doo! Great masks, love them!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------

